

Coinbase now supports the Bitcoin Payment Protocol - roasbeef
http://blog.coinbase.com/post/86563321757/coinbase-now-supports-the-bitcoin-payment-protocol

======
nwh
That UI stinks. Who would know to click on the QR code to open a payment
request? A payment request doesn't even involve addresses that are visible to
the user, it makes no sense that it is under "send to address".

~~~
lnanek2
Hopefully they just have a really big click target and clicking on the address
would have worked too, although I admit some clear verbage or a button would
probably be better. It is good practice to link images and areas around
actions in general, because users do tend to click on them.

~~~
nwh
QR codes aren't the sort of thing anybody has been trained to click though,
there's no other cue to even begin to suggest that it might initiate a payment
request. To me that would just be a QR code of a Bitcoin address that is in
plaintext to the right of it. Showing me this page I would have said there's
no payment request support at all.

~~~
lnanek2
Looks like even for handling the older URI protocol they don't underline the
linked destination address to send money to unless you hover over it:
[http://blog.coinbase.com/post/78127728420/support-for-
bitcoi...](http://blog.coinbase.com/post/78127728420/support-for-bitcoin-
payment-urls)

So destination address could be clickable in this. I think they should keep it
underlined, though, personally. I guess even Google is throwing that out
lately.

------
runn1ng
I love Bitcoin Payment Protocol (except for its reliance on the "old" system
of CAs), but I am not sure what is the use case here.

Is it just for payments where both sides use Coinbase? That sounds ridiculous,
but that's what I see on the picture. And I still don't get which side needs
to use Coinbase.

By the way, Bitpay already uses BIP70 - if your mobile application supports
it, you just scan the barcode and the URL is included.

~~~
lnanek2
The motivation write up here was pretty good for explaining the differences
between this and and the usual URI method:
[https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0070.mediawi...](https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0070.mediawiki)

URI method (what I'm used to from clicking a link to pay):
[https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0021.mediawi...](https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0021.mediawiki)

